# Any tips on hauling your Canoe



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Looking for ideas of transporting my Canoe. I have a Chevy 2500 short box, Thinking about just putting it in the box with half hanging out. I see they make a support that goes in your hitch to support some of it, how well do they work? I do have a utility trailer, 16' but it's a hassle to drag that around. I would like to find an aluminum topper with racks on top for my S-10.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

The hitch loader/rack such as this work great.... Can load it yourself without issues and damage to vehicle. Plus canoe is not hanging 8 feet behind the vehicle... Because even if have flags some buffoon will run into it...

Will also need foam blocks and ratchet straps to secure to vehicle.


http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...03344&parentType=index&indexId=cat603344&rid=


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

glockman55 said:


> Looking for ideas of transporting my Canoe. I have a Chevy 2500 short box, Thinking about just putting it in the box with half hanging out. I see they make a support that goes in your hitch to support some of it, how well do they work? I do have a utility trailer, 16' but it's a hassle to drag that around. I would like to find an aluminum topper with racks on top for my S-10.


I have been using the support out of the hitch for years. It works pretty good. I would recommend getting something for your roof top too. I have been using the foam blocks and they cause several issues. First being when you cinch down the canoe you have to go through the doors which will cause damage to rubber sealant. If it rains the water will soak through the rope and eventually end up in the truck. It can also cause the roof to oil can unless you have the blocks right over the frame in the roof. 

Second the blocks sometimes are just not stiff or thick enough. I have damage all over my roof from the gunwales rubbing on the roof. This is inevitable if you are going to back road a lot and use your canoe often. 

When I get my next truck I'm having a rack placed on the top and that will solve all issues. 








[/IMG]


----------

